# Can a cats eat bananas safely?



## budandgray

I don't like bananas much, but if I get one out to eat, Bud and Gray will probably want to try it. Just wondering if it'll harm them?

My current thinking is its fine for them, but I'm not sure.


----------



## coaster

All three of my cats are absolutely disgusted by bananas. It's so funny ... when I eat a banana I hold it near a cat's nose for him to smell and he jerks his head away and scrunches up his eyes ... like he's saying, "Eeeeeyoooooo!!!! Stinky, stinky, STINKY!!!!!" :lol: 

So, honestly, I have no idea if it's safe for them to eat


----------



## RRM91210

I used to have a cat that would eat Watermelon, grapes and cantaloupe. I was a kid back then but the kitty would try to climb my mom whenever she prepared a fruit salad. It was funny to see my mom walking around the kitchen with a cat stuck on her dress. In any case the kitty never had any trouble from consuming fruits she had a long life but she also ate her balanced cat food, required proteins and water, my mom only used fruits as treats. It is strange but that cat would eat a whole cantaloupe if given the chance. Pretty strange.

Why is it that some cats like fruit so much? I know they can't taste sweets


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman

coaster said:


> All three of my cats are absolutely disgusted by bananas. It's so funny ... when I eat a banana I hold it near a cat's nose for him to smell and he jerks his head away and scrunches up his eyes ... like he's saying, "Eeeeeyoooooo!!!! Stinky, stinky, STINKY!!!!!" :lol:
> 
> So, honestly, I have no idea if it's safe for them to eat


My cats act this way over onions! I have to let Dude sniff EVERYTHING when I cook or he will not leave me alone!


----------



## Lori

Two posts in this thread were accidently moved in the process of removing a troll post. My apologies to the affected members. It is apparently a quirk in the forum software. 

aphrodeia wrote


> Don't mind panic cat, he's a troll.
> 
> Most of the fruits and vegetables we eat are perfectly safe for animals. When in doubt, check with your vet, but I can't imagine bananas would be a problem. Just make sure they're still having a balanced diet.


gizmocat wrote


> The only fruit that appears to be dangerous to cat is a grape. Bananas should not affect them.
> I saw a Siamese cat eating avocadoes once by scooping the fruit out on its paw then licking it, and have heard of cats that ate bananas.


----------



## faithless

My cat is scared of bananas, she shied back as if it was disgusting too, it looks ridiculous lol. I hung the empty peel over the table edge under which she was crouching and she attacked it (although she is generally in a mischievous attack objects mood this morning).


----------



## Huge2

No cats can't eat bananas. They find them impossible to peel.


----------



## Janeway

lol Huge you just made my morning lol as for cutie she as not tryed to eat that kind of thing yet. I know she is scard of watermalon. I was eating some that l had on a plate and she had to know what mommy was eating so l show it to her and she sniffed it and ran off to dad's bedroom.


----------



## Abbie

This thread is from 2006! Where has this appeared from?!

Evie eats my hamsters' banana treats. She's eaten plastic in the past though, she's just a kitty vacuum cleaner.


----------



## BotanyBlack

Huge said:


> No cats can't eat bananas. They find them impossible to peel.


They have my dog trained to pull the peels off for them.. its funny watching her sit there with it balanced between her paws pulling the peel off, while the cats stare at her.. now i have to go buy one, just to get a pic...

Yeah it's an old post but not all of us are that old yet.....


----------



## Rebbie

Looks like Faithless necro'd this thread. :lol:

...Er, sorry. 'Necro'd' is a term that has held over since my WoW forum days. It means that she rose it from the dead. (It's aliiiiiiiiiiiive!)

Anyway, from all the list of 'things that are poisonous to cats' that I have read, bananas haven't been on any of them. So it should be fine, like others have said.


----------



## Xanti

Please don't bump 5 year old threads


----------

